# Double closed-end Baron



## Deere41h (Oct 11, 2005)

This is a double closed end Baron.  It is the final result of all the closed end prototypes I have made over that past month or so.  It is designed so that the customer can specify what he wants; either a FP, a rollerball or both.  The nib is one of Anthony's gold nibs.  They are really very nice.






The pen closed.  The material is Zebra Lucite.

Comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 11, 2005)

Really nice NIB []


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, John, that's nice! [][^]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 11, 2005)

Seriously John, that is a great looking pen, [] I do believe this is the pen that got you in the PMG Congrats on a job well done. Good design and execution.


----------



## btboone (Oct 11, 2005)

Slickness.  Good job John.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that's an amazing pen John - great job, and congrats.


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 11, 2005)

That is a very nice pen John. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 11, 2005)

Great Looking pen. Love the Lucite.


----------



## vick (Oct 12, 2005)

I really like the symmetry of it, nice execution


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 12, 2005)

Love the pen craftsmanship and love the blank.


----------



## Darley (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome pen, realy nice I like it.


----------



## darbytee (Oct 12, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous pen John. The symmetry is great and it has a really nice flow to it.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 12, 2005)

That is a very beautiful pen.  Where did you get the blank?


----------



## nilsatcraft (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice work, John.  That's a sharp pen!


----------



## melogic (Oct 12, 2005)

Very nice work John. The craftsmanship is truly wonderful! [][]


----------



## MDWine (Oct 12, 2005)

Inspiring!
Great pen, great work, great material!!
I think I dislike you![][][]


----------



## Deere41h (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you for all of the nice comments.  They are greatly appreciated.

Anthony.....You are correct.  This was my application pen to PMG.  Thanks.

Gerry.....The material is Lucite from the Pipe Makers Emporium in Phoenix.


----------

